# Accutron



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

This was my first Accutron "1968 218D"


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Understated classic style and in fab condition too...very nice!


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

rdwiow said:


> Understated classic style and in fab condition too...very nice!


Thank you.

This was my second Accutron.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

peter-g said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Understated classic style and in fab condition too...very nice!
> ...


Two very nice electric watches!

The second has an interesting bracelet, too :thumbup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the first one in stainless steel, it even has M8 on the back.

It was a non runner for years until it went to the famous Brighton spa for a service.


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

> Two very nice electric watches!
> 
> The second has an interesting bracelet, too :thumbup:


It's a USA Duchess bracelet and thanks for all your comments. "cool"


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

My 214 RR.


----------

